# "Canadian Pork BBQ Championships" - Paris Ontario



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I am packing for my first real Comp. We leave tomorrow AM. 

Got everything I need double and triple checked everything on my lists. 

Going to see how I do against the big Teams. 

Here is who has registered so far:

1.  	Porky's BBQ - Brantford, Ontario, Canada
2. 	The Q Crew - Barrie, Ontario, Canada
3. 	Team Cedar Grilling - Ballinafad, Ontario, Canada
4. 	Swines & Bovines - Kitchener, Ontario, Canada
5. 	Simcoe County Smokers - Barrie, Ontario, Canada
6. 	Frying Pan - Franklin, Pennsylvania, U.S.A
7. 	Bustin' Loose - Toronto, Ontario, Canada
8. 	Big Sid's BBQ - Brantford, Ontario, Canada
9. 	Bubba-Q - Chatham, Ontario, Canada
10. 	Smokin' In the Igloo - Brantford, Ontario, Canada
11. 	BBQ Bob & The EH Team - Whistler, British Columbia, Canada
12. 	Happy Grillmore - Brantford, Ontario, Canada
13. 	The BBQ Effect - Toronto, Ontario, Canada
14. 	Diva-Q - Barrie, Ontario, Canada
15. 	No Leftovers - Creemore, Ontario, Canada
16. 	Dizzy Pig Canada - London, Ontario, Canada
17. 	Swine Fellows - Brantford, Ontario, Canada
18. 	Smoked Meets - Scarborough, Ontario, Canada


Wish me luck. There are some incredibly talented BBQ'ers going.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

Give them HELL Diva.  Tell Fran from Frying pan I say hey and also Mike and his lovely bride from Dizzy pig canada.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 7, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Give them HELL Diva.  Tell Fran from Frying pan I say hey and also Mike and his lovely bride from Dizzy pig canada.


What Bill said! Good folk. Have a great time.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2007)

I think Mike and the Dizzy Pig crew are all great people. Very kind and extremely helpful to me. 

I don't know Fran but I hear awesome things for sure!!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Luck Diva !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 wooohooo  go git em !!! I do not know Fran, but I know people who do and they say he and his wife are super people..


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck Diva, give'em hell. Thats some good competition there. Most importantly HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Luck Diva say hi to the Dizzy Guys for me as well..


----------



## knine (Jun 7, 2007)

good luck  [smilie=banana.gif] and have a great time .


----------



## DaleP (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Luck. Bring home the trophy!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## Griff (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sending some positive vibes your way Diva.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Luck and take lots of pics.  We are always needing pics.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2007)

You guys are just so sweet. 

Thank you again !!!!!


I would like to win something or get a call however I think I would settle for just not coming in last in anything. That would be great.


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2007)

You'll do great.  Just make sure someone is taking pics.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 8, 2007)

Good Luck, D....remember no matter what; HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Good luck Diva and the Q crew!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I am home and in pain so i am just copying and pasting from the bbqtalk.ca post plus one of my teammates pictures.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For a first time comp I have to say it was certainly interesting.

Congratulations to all the teams I was thrilled for you all!!!!

A few memorable highlights:

We set up - our tent gets destroyed by the winds.So sad I loved that red tent. Was brand new. *sniff* A couple of vultures from Cedar Grilling and Bustin Loose took home some of the hardware from the wreckage. They seemed quite happy LOL Smile

Break one of my best knives and my knife sharpener

Spill my brisket injection all over me.

Dump an entire container of mustard on my brisket and myself

Just about lost my chicken in the grass

Forget one of the WSM racks in Barrie Shawn from Porky's BBQ comes to my rescue with his racks (thank you so much)

Forget my deep water pan in Barrie  

Overfill my water pan and put out one of my fires (duh)

Lose any feeling in my feet and hands (not so good)

Having the brisket and butt from hell one taking 18 hours.

Having a lovely time at the potluck. -All the food was great!

Going to two stores just to find lettuce that wasn't rotten (Thanks to Adrienne who gave advice about lettuce and a few other things at 2 am much appreciated)

New car garage tent bought immediately at Canadian Tire - have no clue how to set it up. Thank you to Cedar Grilling who came to our rescue.

Second tent gets set up - Oh my Lordy horrific rains and winds scared me senseless. Thank you to all of the guys from Bustin Loose and Jim from Simcoe County Smokers who helped keep our tent together - cracked one of the poles the weather was so severe. Those tornadoes around in other towns scared me. Huge thanks to Tibor who reminded us that holding metal tent poles in the driving rain hail and lightening may not be such a good idea.

Realizing that everything and anything can get wet very quickly and make a mess of life.

Sids BBQ who came through with paper towels for us!

Having a cameraman from the Toronto Star in my tent all day - very challenging. Learned to ignore him very quickly.

The guys from Big Sids BBQ (John Brian Craig) - Thank you for keeping me smiling and cracking me up. You reminded me often how it was supposed to be fun and not so serious. I am keeping the chicken and paper towel holder LOL.

Coffee- I have never drank so much 18 cups on Friday night to keep me awake. Was a little shaky come Saturday morning - I wonder why.

I have learned I will never ever have the ability to drink much( I am ok with that) - 3 vodka Orangina drinks was plenty for me.

Having a great conversation with Duncan at 4:30am at the fire pit. We didn't see anyone else awake LOL. Shared some tips and ideas.

Firecrackers + Fire pit = Cranky Bubba

Forgetting to put wood in the WSm when my brisket went on. 

To the guys and gals from BBQ central who have given me advice and offered help - I thank you LOTS!

Being nervous as all heck come my first turn in time. I got much better after that LOL.

Thank you to everyone and Scotty for organizing it all.

I did not get a chance to come say goodbye to everyone. Wish I could have.

Overall the "community" was so nice and friendly and helpful. Only heard a few snide nasty comments directed at me and really I could have cared less. Not really worth it to comment on those people they are certainly not representing the BBQ community as a whole. Really they just need to get over it already.

Not getting called but realizing we came in 6th overall out of 18 was a HUGE! highlight and I am so proud of my team. Truly they are the best people in the world. My husband rocks in a big way and he took a lot of ribbing from the guys! He is so supportive I am the luckiest woman alive to have such a love. I am blessed.

My teammates Louisa and John who truly are some of the nicest and kindest people I have ever known. They had to pack up everything themselves on Sunday.

I am grateful to have them on my team. THey are the best!!

I would write more but I am in a lot of pain. Slept wrong on Saturday night and seized up my back completely.

So thank you to everyone. I learned some valuable lessons this weekend. Thank you for the encouragement and the congratulations on our finish. We are happy for the results but we will be back and hopefully with a few changes get to stand on the podium as well.


Big Hugs to all
Danielle


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 10, 2007)

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/559396354eWwnFq

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb27 ... /Paris_07/


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2007)

With all that injection and other seasoning all over you... sounds like you might have tasted good.   
It's all about the fun times..........................


----------



## Griff (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, what an adventure. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear you stuggled Diva. It can be a tough thing these competitions. There always seems to be a butthead in the crowd too. Screw them. Had one behind us at Sevierville that was a complete b@stard. His wife or girlfriend was nice, but he needs his nose broken real bad. The good people far out weigh the bad ones though. If not, I would quit this expensive hobby. Fun first, trophys and checks are just a bonus.
 I hope that your back feels better.


----------



## smokemaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Great pictures and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that the comp didn’t go as smoothly as excepted…but you ended up with a great story to tell…and hopefully you still managed to have a good time…..I learned a couple of lessons at are first comp as well…


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

That was a great story!  Congrats on 6th place!!!
We had a thunderstorm from hell at the Spring SOTB last year...fortunately it came when the cooking was over.
If we hadn't anchored the BBQ Central tent with Larry,
we probably would have lost it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 11, 2007)

congrats Diva! hope you get better soon


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks to all of you. 

I really think that if I made it through Paris with all of its challenges that going forward it should be a heck of a lot easier. LOL.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats D, 6th place out of 18 teams is a damn good showing.

I'm curious though if some of the calamities you suffered were the result of your learning experience regarding your inability to drink much?


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 11, 2007)

LOL Bruce no i didn't touch a thing until after the turn ins were complete. 

too nervous.


----------



## allie (Jun 11, 2007)

6th out of 18 sounds good to me!  Congrats and I'm sorry you had so many calamities but I'm sure you learned plenty!  Hope you're feeling better now!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Diva that was a great story! Congrats on your finish


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 11, 2007)

So who won?  Any results lists out there????


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 11, 2007)

And I thought we had crazy luck at contests. We had to make 2 trips to walmart for various things in our first contest. It will make for good memories for years to come.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 11, 2007)

Score / Season total
1. BBQ Bob and the "EH" Team - 1754 - 1754
2. Dizzy Pig Canada - 1746 - 3489
3. Simcoe County Smokers - 1742 - 3430
4. Team Cedar Grilling - 1737 - 3492
5. Happy Grillmore - 1733 - 3417 -
6. Diva Q - 1710 - 1710
7. The Q Crew - 1707 - 3321
8. Swine Fellows - 1706 - 3399
9. Swines and Bovines - 1700 - 3470
10. Bubba-Q - 1691 - 3404
11. Frying Pan - 1686 - 1686
12. BBQ Effect - 1672 - 3442
13. Smoked Meats - 1654 - 3156
14. Porky's BBQ - 1625 - 3179
15 Bustin Loose - 1613 - 3317
16. No Left Overs - 1556 - 1556
17 Smokin in the Igloo - 1529 - 3171
18. Big Sid's BBQ - 1504 - 1504


----------

